# My Fuji Altamira, my first bike



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Been riding a few times borrowing a friends bike, so time to buy one of my own.

I found what I think is a killer deal on a 2012 Fuji Altamira 3.0, but with the frame from an Altamira 1.0. The dealer damaged the frame in the shop and had to order a replacement. The 3.0 frame was on backorder so Fuji sent the 1.0 all black frame. 

Then since it is a 2012 model I got the bike for $1399, plus a $400 store credit to use for pedals, shoes, computer, whatever. 

It's 54cm and fits nicely. I go back tomorrow for a proper fitting and plan on knocking out 40 miles this weekend on it.

Jon


----------



## microspawn (Jan 19, 2006)

Mr645 said:


> 2012 model I got the bike for $1399, plus a $400 store credit
> Jon


That is a great deal!


----------



## e_rat (Apr 21, 2013)

It is a very good deal. I was there at the same chain store looking at that same model. What are the components?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

The bike comes with 105 components, except for the cassette which is a 12/28 Tiagra. Oval brakes and wheels. I think I am going to order an 11/28 Ultegra cassette to upgrade. The bike is nice, is pretty comfortable, climbs really well, I am happy with the purchase.


----------

